# Google maps talking thru the car



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

Mine comes over bluetooth and acts like a phone call in my 2011. It's kind of nice, but also annoying because it says "call ended" every time it says something. I thought that if I had it on USB and streaming Pandora or something it just mutes the song when it talks...Been a while since I've used it though so I'm not 100%


----------



## 13Cruze (Mar 12, 2013)

Yes, turn by turn is through OnStar, you hit the blue button and request directions when the person comes on. Then the directions are downloaded to your car.


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

With my iphone it acts as a phone call everytime it has to say something. Kinda annoying when your trying to listen to music. I didn't have to set anything up though, besides the initial pairing between car and phone. All i did was install the google maps and it worked.

I don't even see any options in Google Maps to change how it's used on a radio, but be in your phone.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

If you have an active account it "should" work. Have you set up an online username and password? You can get remote link app and start the turn by turn from there as well. As for google maps working outside of plugging it into the aux jack, I'm not sure. I know with Motion X you can play music from the app and get voice prompts ($ annually fee) if you use the aux jack but you have to be careful of holding the phone to see whe the map says vs the voice in hands free state, cities, townships...esc.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Android uses the media audio paths for Google Navigator voice guidance. Mine talks through my Bluetooth Aux A2DP system just fine. How do you play music from your phone? - it should be the same audio path.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> Android uses the media audio paths for Google Navigator voice guidance. Mine talks through my Bluetooth Aux A2DP system just fine. How do you play music from your phone? - it should be the same audio path.


You have the Camaro Bluetooth upgrade though, don't you?

The standard bluetooth module will talk through the Bluetooth call thing with Google Maps on an iPhone, but it does that annoying "call ended" thing every time. My phone is plugged in for maps anyway...the battery drops like a brick with GPS running.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> You have the Camaro Bluetooth upgrade though, don't you?


Yes. However it's the software on the device that determines if audio goes through the media path or the phone path.



jblackburn said:


> The standard bluetooth module will talk through the Bluetooth call thing with Google Maps on an iPhone, but it does that annoying "call ended" thing every time. My phone is plugged in for maps anyway...the battery drops like a brick with GPS running.


The reason Google Navigator talks through the iPhone's hands free calling system is that Apple refused to let Google use the media audio paths for Navigator. Every time Google tried that route Apple would pull navigator from their on-line store. Google's only option at that point was to either give up on the iPhone, which is what Apple really wanted, or potentially interfere with phone calls. Unfortunately those still caught in the Steve Jobs reality distortion field can't understand that this is an Apple caused problem, not a Google caused problem. (Google causes enough problems already - they don't need to blamed for someone else's screw up.)

GPS kills the battery on any phone. I keep mine plugged in to the front power outlet when using Google Navigator as well.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Still loving this Tablet , all of you have to upgrade to a Tablet . I get floating Maps for free ..


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

obermd said:


> Yes. However it's the software on the device that determines if audio goes through the media path or the phone path.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same reason google is not the iPhone native app and you have to go looking for YouTube app in the App Store. That map is soo off still I ended up using motion x because it played on my App Radio2 screen when I had it. So far I do turn by turn till I find a better hands free way. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Now I have and android(Samsung Galaxy S3. Can I pair this with my stereo and run Google Maps thru my car? So I can hear via the car stereo? I think that is what I read previously.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Patman said:


> Now I have and android(Samsung Galaxy S3. Can I pair this with my stereo and run Google Maps thru my car? So I can hear via the car stereo? I think that is what I read previously.


By "pair this with my stereo" if you mean play music via Bluetooth through the Cruze's stereo then the answer is yes. If you can't play music over Bluetooth through the car's stereo then the answer is no.


----------

